# bêtes



## jessica_dita

Hola, me podrías ayudar con la siguiente traducción? no sé como traducir bêtes en ese sentido

D’autres parcouraient les villes de France pour assurer un lait précieux aux habitants, avec des chevriers souvent Béarnais, toujours obligeants, *qui trayaient leurs **bêtes *directement sur la rue devant les ménagères ; ne comptait-on pas plus de 1500 chèvres « Pyrénéennes » dans les rues de Paris en l’an 1900 !


----------



## Paquita

jessica_dita said:


> Hola, me podrías ayudar con la siguiente traducción? no sé como traducir bêtes en ese sentido
> 
> D’autres parcouraient les villes de France pour assurer un* lait* précieux aux habitants, avec des* chevriers *souvent Béarnais, toujours obligeants, *qui trayaient leurs **bêtes *directement sur la rue devant les ménagères ; ne comptait-on pas plus de 1500 *chèvres* « Pyrénéennes » dans les rues de Paris en l’an 1900 !



¿De veras te es *imposible* entender esta palabra?

Mira bien en el diccionario ...*todos* los sentidos...

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/b%C3%AAte


----------



## jessica_dita

me queda un poco raro traducirlo por *bestias*


----------



## Paquita

A mí también... ¿no habría un sinónimo más... habitual? Mira bien el diccio...

El texto


----------



## GURB

Hola
No estoy seguro que encuentres. Por si acaso, mira esta definición de la palabra *res *(DUE).

*res* (del lat. "res", propiedad) f. *Animal de cualquiera de las especies domésticas de ganado lanar, cabrío o vacuno.Un saludo


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> . Por si acaso, mira esta definición de la palabra *res *(DUE).



Lo que me molesta es que si bien ordeñar las reses se utiliza

39 000  resultados en google

si limitamos la búsqueda a las páginas "de España" no son más que 7 los resultados obtenidos...

Con ordeñar animales, son 319 000  las entradas para España y más de 800 000 en la web total..

No veo por qué complicar.

Esperemos opiniones de nativos...


----------



## GURB

Hola Paquita
Ah, Google! No veo en qué el empleo de la palabra adecuada (no se ordeñan más animales que* las reses)* vendría a complicar las cosas.


----------



## chlapec

Hola. En mi opinión, si un español escribiese ese texto originalmente, lo más posible es que dijera: "...que ordeñaban *sus cabras*...".


----------



## albertovidal

Yo lo traduciría como *"ganado"* que involucra a todos los animales cuadrúpedos que pueden ser ordeñados y es una palabra genérica. "Res" es una cabeza de ganado.
Saludos


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> Hola. En mi opinión, si un español escribiese ese texto originalmente, lo más posible es que dijera: "...que ordeñaban *sus cabras*...".



Claro...
Pero el texto no dice "chèvres", porque la palabra está en la línea siguiente... 



> qui trayaient leurs bêtesdirectement sur la rue devant les ménagères ; ne comptait-on pas plus de 1500 chèvres « Pyrénéennes »


El dilema del traductor es elegir entre traducir por lo "evidente" (cabras) y repetir la palabra, o respetar la distinción del texto francés y encontrar un equivalente a "bêtes"..


----------



## chlapec

Si no queremos repetir cabras (la verdad es que no había leído hasta el final la frase), mi opinión es que *animales,* como ha propuesto Paquita, sería lo más apropiado. Reses, al menos en España, no evoca para nada una cabra. Ordeñar el ganado suena un poco a explotación intensiva. Creo, por tanto, que "ordeñaban a sus animales" resultaría más apropiado (en este contexto).


----------



## albertovidal

Creo que, si queremos ser más exactos, respecto del contexto, en lugar de utilizar "animales" (en muy general!), debríamos decir "ganado caprino"


----------



## chlapec

Alberto, imagínate que lees: "...cabreros...que ordeñaban su *ganado caprino* directamente en la calle...". Resulta un poco extravagante (al menos para la mayor parte de los lectores), ¿no?


----------



## albertovidal

chlapec said:


> Alberto, imagínate que lees: "...cabreros...que ordeñaban su *ganado caprino* directamente en la calle...". Resulta un poco extravagante (al menos para la mayor parte de los lectores), ¿no?



Más que extravagante diría que sería redundante, pero si dijera "ganado" sí abarcaría a las cabras y, si me refiriera a animales sería demasiado general por cuanto las cabras, como rebaño, son guiadas por perros pastores (que también son animales).
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo mismo que a Chlapec me parece muchísimo más natural decir que ordeñaba sus cabras. Y para evitar la repetición hablaría de animales cuando se habla del número.

Haría un intercambio.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy eres la diosa de la traducción (ya sé, te lo dijeron otros, antes que yo, pero ya sabes que soy una copiona..)

Alberto, por favor, lee el artículo que he puesto de enlace en mi post #4 y dime si realmente encaja tu propuesta en el tipo de documento que es ...


----------



## albertovidal

Paquita:
Si bien "bestia" es un animal, es español suena como a "animal feroz", lo que no me parece que sea una cabra.
De todas maneras, si bien sintácticamente es correcto cualesquiera de las expresiones (animales o ganado) creo que esto va en el gusto de cada uno, respecto de qué es lo que mejor queda en la oración.
Saludos


----------



## Paquita

albertovidal said:


> Si bien "bestia" es un animal, es español suena como a "animal feroz", lo que no me parece que sea una cabra.




Que yo sepa, nadie ha propuesto "bestia" para traducir "bête" ...



> me queda un poco raro traducirlo por *bestias*



Esto significa que esta propuesta se descarta



> A mí también... ¿no habría un sinónimo más... habitual? Mira bien el diccio...



Y esto que también es mi opinión...


----------



## albertovidal

Entonces, me pregunto: no hubiera sido más sencillo utilizar (en el texto original) "animaux" en lugar de "bêtes"?.
Tal vez, en francés, ambas palabras no signifiquen lo mismo. No lo sé!


----------



## Paquita

Significan exactamente lo mismo, pero una tiene tres sílabas y la otra una (la e es muda) y encaja mejor en esta frase...


----------



## albertovidal

Bien, no lo sabía. Pero, aún, a mi edad, me acuerdo de cómo contar las sílabas!


----------

